# apex controller - temp probe



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has any advice on whats happening with my temp probe on my apex unit.
basically the temp readout is all over the place +- .4 degrees instantly. happened when i switched it from the nano to the 65 gallon. was very constant in the 20. 

really sucks because i cant have it control my heater until i get this sorted.

any ideas??


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the probe could be bad?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

can not say about Apex, but DA probes should be replaced ~ every year - 2

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Soak it in vinegar and try again.


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ thanks! that was exactly the kind of random solution i was looking for. if not ill just pick up a new probe. thanks guys


----------

